# Hamster help - sniffling?



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new on the boards. *waves*

I got a hamster 2 days ago & I'm unsure about her behaviour. I had hamsters growing up, but don't really remember much about their behaviour. The last time I had a hamster was probably about 10 years ago. This is my first hamster as an adult where all the responsibility is on me. 

Dotty seems to be settling in well, but she seems to be making a sniffling sound? I'm not sure what it means. She makes it a lot. I'm worried that it is in fact sniffling, which means she may have a cold? Can hamsters catch colds?!

I filmed the noise she makes here:

Hello,

I'm new on the boards. *waves*

I got a hamster 2 days ago & I'm unsure about her behaviour. I had hamsters growing up, but don't really remember much about their behaviour. The last time I had a hamster was probably about 10 years ago. This is my first hamster as an adult where all the responsibility is on me. 

Dotty seems to be settling in well, but she seems to be making a sniffling sound? I'm not sure what it means. She makes it a lot. I'm worried that it is in fact sniffling, which means she may have a cold? Can hamsters catch colds?!

I filmed the noise she makes here:

YouTube - Hamster 2
YouTube - dotty - ill?

Any help would be appreciated.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

Could this noise be that she's scared? She seems to make the noise when I'm near her cage, or have it open putting water/food inside.

When I'm doing something else in the room, she doesn't seem to be making this noise at all.


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

what substrate/bedding are you using? Might be an idea to get her checked out at the vets as these little creatures can go downhill very quikly


----------



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

it's a non-toxic paper & paper wool flakes.

as the vet isn't open at the weekend, at least i have a couple of days to monitor her. she seems much better with the noise today. i spent the same amount of time this evening hand feeding her a few treats & some of her normal food. only a couple of moments making that noise.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe it is a noise she makes when shes a little scared - once she gets used to you it may go away but if you are worried I would get her to the vets.....


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,
I think that it will make you both feel better if you pop along to the vets at the earliest convenience.
Best not take any chances.

Best of luck.


----------



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

thing is, if it is stress from moving to our home from the pet store, a vet experience will make her even more scared. if i do that, she'll probably be scarred for life. i'd have no chance in taming her in the near future.


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

if she came from a pet store, which would have been from a rodent farm i would definitely get her vet checked


----------



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

this morning i took my camera with the videos on to pets @ home. the manager there was also unsure about what it could be & recommended i see a vet. she agreed that it was good that i didn't bring her to the store. they've said they will reimburse me the cost of the vets appointment, which is great.


----------



## retrocircles (Jan 11, 2008)

well i took dotty to the vets on monday evening. she was fine. no wet tail, no cold/flu, nose is dry, and her lungs are as clean as a whistle. the vet agreed the noise she makes is pure fear. she's petrified.

the trip to the vets didn't help. she shot out of the vets hands & fell onto the floor. a good 3 foot drop. she's even more scared now.

she used to easily come to me when offering chocolate drop treats. now she doesn't. whenever i go into her room, she wakes up abruptly & hides in her tunnel. sometimes she even sleeps in the tunnel rather than one of 3 bedroom.

now i don't know how to remove this fear!


----------



## Beadell (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi
You're best to just let her regain your trust by putting your hand in the cage when she's awake, curiosity will get the better of her and she will have to investigate, the worst you can do now is to force yourself on her, I'm sure she'll come round. Also never pick up a Hamster from above..... your hand resembles a bird of prey, always scoop Hammy.
Good luck, persevere with patience


----------



## rachelp (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there, I got a hamster for Christmas so she is pretty new and she is only just coming round to the idea of being handled. She is still very nervous but is getting better every day. She seems to be much mroe comfortable now that she knows the sound of my voice. Im sure your hamster will come around too.


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmm that was a really weird noise. I thought is sounded like it was coming form the larynx (voice box) rather than the nose and wondered about a particle being lodged there and irritating the vocal cords or even a laryngitis (a particle being morel likely).
But she did not seem to be breathing rapidly (as she would if actually choking) and seemed quite bright and alert in her self.
If it is just fear (and I would doubt that) then nothing beats frequent, gentle contact and handling. Get a wire foldable play pen and sit in there with her and let her investigate you at her own pace.
We have had some timid syrians and they all come around eventually, some just take longer than others.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi! how is she now?


----------



## hamsterlover259 (May 5, 2008)

retrocircles said:


> Could this noise be that she's scared? She seems to make the noise when I'm near her cage, or have it open putting water/food inside.
> 
> When I'm doing something else in the room, she doesn't seem to be making this noise at all.


 IT COULD BE THAT SHES MAKING A CONSTANT TICKING NOISE WHICH MEENS SHE HAPPY OR SHE COULD BE SQUEEKING WHICH MEENS SHE WANTS ATTENTION


----------

